# Matt's NAMM '07 Pictures (look Ma, no watermarks!)



## HighGain510 (Feb 6, 2007)

Hey guys, here are some more pictures (no watermarks, promise!) from NAMM 2007. Enjoy!













































































More to come later (no watermarks, just tired....  ). Enjoy for now!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 6, 2007)

Sweet.


About time, no damn watermarks. 


Thanks for the pics, bro.


----------



## Leon (Feb 6, 2007)

that blue Ibby X needs some white pickups.


----------



## GH0STrider (Feb 6, 2007)

no watermarks? now someone is gonna steal your shit man. thanks for the pics!!! looks awesome.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 6, 2007)

that blue on the xiphos looks sick


----------



## playstopause (Feb 6, 2007)

Imho, that black MTM2 is the shit.
That white V is not too bad. (now imagine these in 7's ... ...)
New ibbys =  Ibanez ftw this year.

Also, honorable mention to Schecter.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 6, 2007)

That Xiphos is the fuckin hawtness.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 6, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> that blue on the xiphos looks sick



You and your fuckin' blue!  What the heck is it with you and blue?



 You should be a cop. Get to wear a blue uniform. Village People style, even.


----------



## randall (Feb 6, 2007)

whats that last guitar!?? it sure looks badass!


----------



## Mastodon (Feb 6, 2007)

Many thanks for the multiple angle shots of the chameleon paint.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 6, 2007)

How about some PRS pics? PRS debuted the new Private Stock amps (you thought the 6K Private Stock guitars were bad? $25,000 for a Private Stock Amp!!!    )
















Nice looking, and they sound very nice.... but just a little bit too expensive @ $25,000 IMHO....

New Chris Henderson Signature model (3 Doors Down)







These are three Private Stocks... think they're worth 6K?  

































Didn't forget you Dean guys! Check out that Dime 7!  






New Dime V's! Cool!

















Hmmm.... ESP guys (D-EJ915, these are for you bro!  )? Their booth was well lit and put together well IMHO, very nice!  















































Some nice looking Parkers this year... check out the custom snakeskin finish! Sweet!
























And.... my favorite shot from NAMM... the Dean girls with yours truly!  






Where's mah bitches?! 


I have some other random ones, I'll post them later. Hope you liked them so far guys!


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 6, 2007)

Who's that peeking over that girl on the rights shoulder.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 6, 2007)

LOL Dave was sneakin' a peek, I saw him too!


----------



## Rick (Feb 6, 2007)

God, I hope Ibanez is closer to a reverse headstock 7.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 6, 2007)

Cool pics. Alot of nice stuff this year!


----------



## THE VILE (Feb 6, 2007)

Nice pics


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 6, 2007)

Some of those Parkers are nice. That Zero Hour guitar is just plain wierd though...


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 6, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> God, I hope Ibanez is closer to a reverse headstock 7.



I honestly don't know why they haven't done it yet! It would TOTALLY be a winner, I guarantee it!  It's cool to see more 6's with reverse headstocks (they had at least 3-4 I think) so hopefully they'll get on the ball and put out a reverse 7 by next year!


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 6, 2007)

PRS Private Stock Amps <-what the hell ever, piss off PRS frauds


----------



## THE VILE (Feb 7, 2007)

Private Stock.... does it come with booze?


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 7, 2007)

Mmmm, I really want a blue Xiphos as a 7 string. As for PRS, $25,000 for an amp? Can I have some of what you're smoking please?


----------



## Pauly (Feb 7, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> Mmmm, I really want a blue Xiphos as a 7 string. As for PRS, $25,000 for an amp? Can I have some of what you're smoking please?


----------



## kmanick (Feb 7, 2007)

think that Dean girl on the right could have any bigger implants


----------



## XEN (Feb 7, 2007)

kmanick said:


> think that Dean girl on the right could have any bigger implants



Implants like that are like college degrees: you get them when you're young and they help you get good jobs that pay the bills while you're still trying to figure out what you really want to do with your life. I say this because as an employer I do pay attention to the degrees my prospective employees have invested in. Good for her. Very proactive.


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 7, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> That Zero Hour guitar is just plain wierd though...



Having played one, though, it balances very nicely - which I didn't expect. I'm assuming that one's for Jasun, so I expect some Floyd work on the next disc.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 7, 2007)

That guitar was at some random booth downstairs... no one there so I walked up and saw it was a 7 so I figured I would take a picture of it. The dudes at the booth got all excited and thought I was buyer at first!  They seemed disappointed when I told them I was just a visitor.  There were definitely some cool guitars there though, you guys with KXK guitars on order will be happy when yours are finished! I wanted to take that green superstrat home with me....


----------



## AXEMASTER (Feb 7, 2007)

Great pics man, keep em coming. Thanks


----------



## Chris (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm definitely going to buy one of these.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 7, 2007)

Chris said:


> I'm definitely going to buy one of these.




Hell yeah Chris! The black Mick Thomson Model was one of my favorites, mostly because it took off the inlay, but the reverse headstock is damn sexy!


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 7, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> I wanted to take that green superstrat home with me....



I was tempted to keep it when Dave had it. Nice piece.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 7, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


>



If I didn't already have WAY too many 6's (with more soon to be on order, once I get the funds set aside, and my DC727 gets on order), I would LOVE to grab that guitar. Comes stock with the DiMarzio D-Activators and an Edge III trem, and obviously that finish = teh sex.... mmmm sweeeeeeeet!
 <--- note: in this case, that is DEFINITELY the humping smiley! haha


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 7, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> I was tempted to keep it when Dave had it. Nice piece.


 
I think he's talking about the green 6 string with the Kahler.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 7, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> I think he's talking about the green 6 string with the Kahler.



Yessir, that would be the one! I'll post the KXK (non-watermarked, of course) pics again when I get home. The superstrat 6 string in green with the EMGs + Kahler looked dead sexy!  Also, the flying V he did with the neon green pinstripe was very sweet as well.  

Btw, my apologies again to desertdweller. Had a chat, very nice guy and sorry the other thread went downhill!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 7, 2007)

That 6 actually has the test inlays for my 7 string. Rob inlayed the offset dots in a single size and sent me a pic to see if I liked it. The overall layout is good, but the dots are a bit cramped in the frets at the higher end of the neck, so I've asked for the dots to be slightly smaller on mine.


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 7, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> I think he's talking about the green 6 string with the Kahler.



Oops. My bad.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 7, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Oops. My bad.



It's all good, I really liked that other one you were speaking of from the pictures I saw, although I don't think he had it at NAMM...


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 7, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> It's all good, I really liked that other one you were speaking of from the pictures I saw, although I don't think he had it at NAMM...



I thought I saw it in one picture, but I could be wrong...


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 7, 2007)

I just wish the Mick Thompson sig had an ebony fb like the model he actually plays. That ultra-light rosewood just doesnt look right to me. It would be neat if they released that V in a 7-string too.


----------



## Jason (Feb 7, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> I thought I saw it in one picture, but I could be wrong...



I thought i saw it too..


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 7, 2007)

Hmmm you know what, I think you ARE right it was a 7. Some dude was playing it almost the whole time, so we are talking about the same guitar.  Yeah, I dig that guitar.... very nice job on that one, I was liking the finish on it a lot too!


----------



## stuz719 (Feb 7, 2007)

PRS Private Stock amps?

HA HA HA HA

$25,000?

HA HA HA HA HA

Is it April Fool's Day already?!

I think PRS are taking the Michael here, big time. Their pricing lately has just got out of hand.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 7, 2007)

The sad thing is they price it in a range that SOMEONE will actually purchase it. I heard from a buddy that is good friends with Paul that there were already some on order... now THAT is funny!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 7, 2007)

They look so stupid  Man,...PRS is kind of a joke even though the guitars are nice, the pricing and "private stock" thing is just too ridiculous to be serious


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 7, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> They look so stupid  Man,...PRS is kind of a joke even though the guitars are nice, the pricing and "private stock" thing is just too ridiculous to be serious



They really aren't an instrument as much as a commodity. Guys don't buy one to play. The buy one to have, and say that they have it to the world. I sure as shit wouldn't take out that $8000 guitar or $25,000 amp on a gig. They are meant to be shown off. A "trophy" amp , if you will.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 7, 2007)

Yeah Bill has it nailed, MANY guys (not all, I know a few friends that own older low serial Private Stock guitars [before they were 6K each lol] and play them daily because they love the guitar for the tone and beauty) use them as a "mine is bigger than yours" contest. Size of your wallet does not equal the size of your trouser snake, but apparently some guys believe it evens the playing field!


----------



## Digital Black (Feb 7, 2007)

Private label amps.... foolishness..


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 7, 2007)

Yep, I have one expensive guitar and one that is being built, but the only reason I was willing to pay that much (when I say expensive think about half a private stock guitar each, and both of them outplay any PS you will find, I guarantee!) was because they will be PLAYED and they have tone to match. Ron Thorn is a good friend of mine and he makes the best guitars I've ever played, so considering his asking price, I think they are a bargain compared to how other custom shops currently price their guitars. $6K for a private stock guitar or $25K for a private stock amp? Not for me....  $3K for a handmade guitar that exceeds 98% of the guitars on the market in both tone and playability (plus little custom features you can't get at most other places)? Totally worth it IMHO.


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 7, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Yep, I have one expensive guitar and one that is being built, but the only reason I was willing to pay that much (when I say expensive think about half a private stock guitar each, and both of them outplay any PS you will find, I guarantee!) was because they will be PLAYED and they have tone to match. Ron Thorn is a good friend of mine and he makes the best guitars I've ever played, so considering his asking price, I think they are a bargain compared to how other custom shops currently price their guitars. $6K for a private stock guitar or $25K for a private stock amp? Not for me....  $3K for a handmade guitar that exceeds 98% of the guitars on the market in both tone and playability (plus little custom features you can't get at most other places)? Totally worth it IMHO.



Same this with my F bass, no fancy anything on that! Exotic Swamp ash and Canadian Maple. Cost a bunch, plays great, not a show piece. But oiy! What a sound!


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 7, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> Same this with my F bass, no fancy anything on that! Exotic Swamp ash and Canadian Maple. Cost a bunch, plays great, not a show piece. But oiy! What a sound!



Sounds pretty kickass Bill! If I ever make it out to your neck of the woods again you'll have to let me check her out!  

You guys already saw these if you checked out my thread specific to my guitar, but here it is again. These two count as NAMM pics, as I took them during NAMM weekend at Ron Thorn's shop when I picked up my Junior Ninety! 












These guitars were designed as tone machines with minimalist looks (no fancy inlays or custom appointments like the Artisan line allows), but they ended up coming out looking pretty killer if you ask me! I love mine the best because of the Brazilian Burst, but some of the others like TV White over White Limba look badass too!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 7, 2007)

Those Thorn guitars are like a bargain in comparison with a PrOS.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 7, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> Those Thorn guitars are like a bargain in comparison with a PrOS.



Very true.... plus ask any of the guys who have a Private Stock if they have actually spoken directly with Paul Smith. I doubt more than half of them have. I, on the other hand, have met Ron on several occasions in person and just spent 4 days straight hanging out with him in his shop when I was in California! Great guy, he is what most luthiers SHOULD be IMHO! Plus, I was given the choice of some cool woods and options that no one with a Private Stock guitar could! Thorn Guitars FTW!!!


----------



## Jason (Feb 7, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> Same this with my F bass, no fancy anything on that! Exotic Swamp ash and Canadian Maple. Cost a bunch, plays great, not a show piece. But oiy! What a sound!



OH yeah it does


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 7, 2007)

I checked the KXK pics again... the green superstrat WAS a 6, I wasn't wrong! The 7-string superstrat was black... both of them were killer though!  

EDIT: Oops it posted the wrong ones, I'll get the KXK shots up tonight. 


They only had one Carvin DC747 this year... thought that was a bit odd!


----------



## Vince (Feb 8, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


>



1) Thanks for posting the pics! These came out great. 

2) I love this guitar. It's so 80s, yet it's so fucking modern shred. I have to at least play one of these in the very near future.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 8, 2007)

Definitely, the paint is very hard to look away from too! I wish there would have been an amp nearby, I would have loved to hear the D Activators in person!


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 8, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> I checked the KXK pics again... the green superstrat WAS a 6, I wasn't wrong! The 7-string superstrat was black... both of them were killer though!



Well, actually, the 7 is flip-flop, so it's black from some angles and green form others. I always think of it as green, so it's my confusion, not yours. It's a smokin' guitar, though.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 8, 2007)

Ahh it was lower to the ground and not picking up much light, maybe that's why I thought it was only black. Damn, making me wish I had picked it up and played it for a bit now....  KXK makes some cool looking guitars!


----------



## playstopause (Feb 8, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


>




   
Sick.


----------



## Jason (Feb 8, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Well, actually, the 7 is flip-flop, so it's black from some angles and green form others. I always think of it as green, so it's my confusion, not yours. It's a smokin' guitar, though.



 yeah it's green.  I was thinking "Did rob make another ss in black?"


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hope you guys aren't getting tired of pics!  Here are some more just in case you still wanted to see some other stuff!

Ibanez S7:












Carvins:



























Btw, this is another new model from Carvin! It's a nylon string, synth-acess MIDI guitar! Sweet!!!













Ruokangas:







Hubers:







Warriors:






















Egnater Amplification:











As usual, enjoy!!!


----------



## Nik (Feb 8, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Hope you guys aren't getting tired of pics!  Here are some more just in case you still wanted to see some other stuff!



These finishes are just  

Thanks for posting man!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 9, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


>


 
That multicolour guitar is one hell of a way to demo your finishes. It even has a half maple board


----------



## Naren (Feb 9, 2007)

$25,000 for an amp?!  And it's only 50 watts for fuck's sake!! Then a few months later, PRS is like, " Just kidding, just kidding. It's actually $2500. We just added an extra 0 as a joke!"


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 9, 2007)

EGNATERRR~~~~~~!!!! I'd love to try that stuff out sometime.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 9, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> EGNATERRR~~~~~~!!!! I'd love to try that stuff out sometime.



That's how I roll, son!  Egnater MOD 50 head loaded with a Dual Channel VX (I have channel A set as a clean Vox tone and channel B is set to a big muff/AC30-Top Boost sound) and a Dual Channel E'Rect (Dual Recto minus the fizz IMHO) module. I have tried about 4 of the other Egnater modules and they all rocked... only sold them off to pay for my Thorns.  I'll be buying more once I can afford it... they just released the COD (California Overdrive) which cops the whole Dumble tone pretty closely, minus the $50,000 price tag of a used Dumble. I'm also in discussion with Bruce about having a custom Diezel VH-4 module made for me, hopefully he gives me the OK on it.... THAT would be an awesome module!  

I dig the whole MTS line because Bruce and I talked and he said that he feels more tone comes from the preamp than the power amp tubes. Even though they add some flavor to the tone, I believe that the power amp tubes have less power over the shape of your tone than the preamp section does too. So I checked it out about 2 years ago and it turns out IMHO he was right! This way when I want to try out a different style amp I just buy a new dual channel module for $400 instead of another $1,200+ amp. It saved me a lot of money, plus I like the sound of the E'Rect module a lot as it seems he fixed a lot of the things many people dislike about the Dual Rectifier. I let my friend play my amp and he went and bought the entire rack preamp loaded with four dual channel modules within a month!  That's like $2K he dropped within a month of hearing my amp. I think the head sounds better because of Bruce's power amp design directly supporting the preamp, but for a rack rig it is one of the best preamps out there!


----------



## Pauly (Feb 9, 2007)

One on far right = hothothot.


----------



## stuz719 (Feb 9, 2007)

>



"Let each note I now play be a black arrow of death sent straight to the hearts of all those who play false metal..."


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 9, 2007)

stuz719 said:


> "Let each note I now play be a black arrow of death sent straight to the hearts of all those who play false metal..."


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 9, 2007)

stuz719 said:


> "Let each note I now play be a black arrow of death sent straight to the hearts of all those who play false metal..."



Funny you mention "black arrow of death", since Warrior does mostly Christian-themed guitars and inlay!  My buddy Ron Thorn, as always, does a good amount of the masterful inlay for their custom shop stuff!


----------

